
I used “deep fakes” to fix the Lion King - ChrisArchitect
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1HGgICqZ3c
======
one2zero
This legitimately looks better than what the studio just released.

------
ChrisArchitect
other discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20658901](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20658901)

------
programmer_dude
Which side is "fake"?

~~~
693471
Right side with more color and cartoon eyes

